# DIY Algae Reducer



## ilovefishies (May 26, 2010)

I've done some research, and I've found that barley straw or even bark dust [from trees in your backyard!] can help reduce algae growth. I'm currently in the process of doing a few tests.

Can you guys further help me with my project? It'd be great if you could take this quick survey. Thanks so much! http://bit.ly/algaesurvey


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

i dont know much about algae but to reduce it, keep it away from sunlight. or buy a pleco


----------



## noahhill (Jul 31, 2010)

the local farm supply they have small bags to control algae with barley straw and other things in it for algae control in ponds and other means of watering live stock and I am thinking of trying some in one of my tanks .


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

It fails to really fix the problem though. Algae is a sign of an unbalanced tank. A algae free tank has a balance of light and different nutrients. First off buying a pleco rarely ever fixes algae problems, the fish is going to add more nutrients then it will remove which will often contribute to most algae problems. Unless your algae was cause by a lack of nitrogen. Second new tanks get algae. It is a normal breaking in process that is often cause by the instabilities of a new system. 

Yes barely/stray/hay does fix algae problems in lakes and you are not the first person to try it in a tank. I though will stick with my own methods. Your method works in the manner that the straw/hay/ect absorbs nutrients robbing them from the algae and what ever other plants you are growing. It is not a fix, its a patch. You won't have algae as long as you keep adding it, but it does not really fix the problem. It can fix lakes and ponds due to the fact that they see changes in light and nutrients over seasons. Your tank however remains generally the same with light amount and waste load. Treating the end symptom generally isn't the best way long term. Go to the trouble of finding out what is causing your algae, this can take awhile and often requires you to test different methods. Once you figure out the source of your algae problem you can fix that and prevent the algae from being a problem.


----------

